# Another super moon tonight.



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Had to use my macro lens on this one...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like all the detail you captured.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is as good as it gets without a telescope. Nice work!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wow Arlon - just wow. Way to make the most of that clean air.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Arlon that is one fantastic shot...Thanks for sharing...very well done. Do you mind telling the lens you used for this shot?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok I got my shot already, lol, Super no pun intended


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome shot. Did you reverse the macro to get the enlargement?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Moon*

I feel I can reach out and touch it. Amazing photo!

Mike


----------

